# Fox Valley Coins Auction Lot's of Trains!!



## Fox Valley Coins (Aug 7, 2007)

We are going to be holding some large Model Train Auctions in September and October at Fox Valley Coins in Warrenville, Illinois. These items will also be available on www.Proxibid.com I would hope that all collectors can be informed about these auctions. Our website is www.foxvalleycoins.biz October we are having a two day auction, retiring hobby shop, which will mostly be old Lionel train items. September 18th there will be over 150 different Lionel items up for auction. We had some large train auctions last year that I know people came from all over the country. I would like to invite anyone on your site to join us and hopefully get some great deals to add to there collection. Thanks


----------

